# Hillbilly snowblower.



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Found this on YouTube thought I would share it.





Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Pretty neat. Reminds me of stuff I used to see in South East Ohio back in the later 60's earlier 70's. That was quite common for them back then back in the Hill-billy Strip-mine country area.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

makes you wonder why he installed a 2nd engine just the run the hydraulic pump instead of just hooking the pump to the engine under the hood.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That way he could run the separate engine full speed to power the hydraulics and wouldn't have to race the trucks engine. I was thinking the same.
Those old 205 gear drive transfer cases and the 465 transmissions had the PTO plates on them to hook up a PTO but he would have to leave it in gear and not step on the clutch.
They did make a front drive off the front main pulley on the crankshaft that had a driveshaft that went to a pump mounted behind the front bumper so he wouldnt have to worry about stepping on the clutch, he could have even put a hand throttle on it to keep the engine speed up, but I'm sure it saved his truck engine by using the separate power unit mounted on the back of his truck.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

I sure as heck wouldn’t want all those lines terminating in the cab. What an absolute disaster that would be if one of the hoses split or a coupler gave way!


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Yea, how bout it! That would be a mess and dangerous!


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks like the Ole Boy probably has a few gallons of "Anti-Freeze" in him when he's out blasting away the snow, some good heavy duty moonshine or something to keep warm with and protect his ears.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't think it would have been that bad. i feel like the pump he was using was likely overkill for his setup anyways. i know some of the old trucks that had a plow package use to come with a 2nd power steering pump with remote reservoir to run the hydraulics. while yes the faster you are moving the quicker they move they still did the job even when idling.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That would work good for the plow but I don't think he would have enough GPM flow to run the motor for the blower fast enough, I don't think that type of pump had enough GPM flow for it, even at a higher truck engine speed, probably depends on the hydraulic motor he is using.
I remember a lot of those old engine driven pumps that looked like power steering pumps, they usually had heavier belts to run them with their own separate drive pulleys of the crankshaft, and a separate reservoir for the oil.
Some ran Hydro-boost brakes and other stuff like smaller hydraulic dumps for the beds of the trucks. Some people even used a steering pump, but the other pumps were for more severe work and volume of flow.
At least he should have some heat in the cab of the truck while he's out using it.
You figure the extra weight in the back of the truck helps with traction, but I'd hate to see his extra fuel bill for running the diesel.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I find it funny he used "*******" in the title. Usually that term is used for things that are completely ridiculous... like building a turkey fryer by gluing together a bunch of used beer cans.

His setup clearly doesn't match something you might buy new, but it seems reasonably well designed and built, and seems to do what he needs it to. I'm impressed (and maybe a little jealous)!


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

When I saw it I was extremely jealous. I could get my 50 foot driveway done in 15 minutes. Just storing it while not being used is the problem. Wife would have a fit. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

robs9 said:


> When I saw it I was extremely jealous. I could get my 50 foot driveway done in 15 minutes. Just storing it while not being used is the problem. Wife would have a fit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Hand the wife a shovel, she might change her mind.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Hillbilly? I don't think so. That is one well thought out piece of machinery. I have seen this video a few years back. I love how it just goes slow and does the job very well. Absolutely fabtastic. :icon-clapping-smile


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

ST1100A said:


> That would work good for the plow but I don't think he would have enough GPM flow to run the motor for the blower fast enough, I don't think that type of pump had enough GPM flow for it, even at a higher truck engine speed, probably depends on the hydraulic motor he is using.
> I remember a lot of those old engine driven pumps that looked like power steering pumps, they usually had heavier belts to run them with their own separate drive pulleys of the crankshaft, and a separate reservoir for the oil.
> Some ran Hydro-boost brakes and other stuff like smaller hydraulic dumps for the beds of the trucks. Some people even used a steering pump, but the other pumps were for more severe work and volume of flow.
> At least he should have some heat in the cab of the truck while he's out using it.
> You figure the extra weight in the back of the truck helps with traction, but I'd hate to see his extra fuel bill for running the diesel.


i know the GPM would definitely not be there on a power steering pump but they have to have larger pumps that should bolt onto a engine to run hydraulic like they would likely use on the large road plow trucks.

my buddy just installed a ram assist steering on his truck that is run off the power steering and i believe it also has ports to hook up hydro boost brakes if he ever decided to go that route. 

i wasn't even think just about the extra fuel bill. what about the extra maintenance if the engine broke down or needed anything. the engine is really overkill for job. heck even his reservoir seems like it might be a bit large for the job unless i am missing something.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

crazzywolfie said:


> i know the GPM would definitely not be there on a power steering pump but they have to have larger pumps that should bolt onto a engine to run hydraulic like they would likely use on the large road plow trucks.
> 
> my buddy just installed a ram assist steering on his truck that is run off the power steering and i believe it also has ports to hook up hydro boost brakes if he ever decided to go that route.
> 
> i wasn't even think just about the extra fuel bill. what about the extra maintenance if the engine broke down or needed anything. the engine is really overkill for job. heck even his reservoir seems like it might be a bit large for the job unless i am missing something.


At least he wouldn't have to worry about the oil getting too hot. Yea its a bit of overkill, could be done with a smaller engine running the pump. Added costs to repair the diesel.
It is a neat set-up though. I'm sure he has fun with it. But like you said, the cost of that Detroit if it broke down, and finding parts for it, that's an old engine.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Total Rube Goldberg contraption....

I have a totally wild and crazy idea- How about, if he would simply connect the blower to the 3 point hitch of a farm tractor?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

ST1100A said:


> At least he wouldn't have to worry about the oil getting too hot. Yea its a bit of overkill, *could be done with a smaller engine* running the pump. Added costs to repair the diesel.
> It is a neat set-up though. I'm sure he has fun with it. But like you said, the cost of that Detroit if it broke down, and finding parts for it, that's an old engine.


he could have probably just dropped a smaller engine on the blower itself to run it. that way he could of attached it to whatever he wanted just like those atv snowblowers you see some people running. he could have probably sold the diesel for more than enough to pay for the parts needed to build something a bit simpler.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

would love to meet this guy. he could have just attached a plow blade but he wanted a challenge. i get it.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> would love to meet this guy. he could have just attached a plow blade but he wanted a challenge. i get it.




He is absolutely someone I want to have a beer, or five with!


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

Too small...gotta get this one:

https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/hvo/d/berwick-sicard-jr-snow-blower-truck/7052050355.html


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

The red neck guy on youtube that bitched about his Ariens needs a blower like that!!!


Seriously, a plow would make more sense.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

crazzywolfie said:


> he could have probably just dropped a smaller engine on the blower itself to run it. that way he could of attached it to whatever he wanted just like those atv snowblowers you see some people running. he could have probably sold the diesel for more than enough to pay for the parts needed to build something a bit simpler.


Yes that's what I was thinking. I see a lot of those now with the 20+ H.P. engine mounted right to the blower and run it like that.
I'm sure he built it as a hobby or just to keep himself busy with a project and he had a lot of the parts needed to build his project blower.
I bet he has a lot of fun using it. I don't think it would be too practical for the average person though.
He probably gave some people on here an idea and they might try building something like that.
He has heat in an enclosed cab, and he can drive it down to the beer store for refreshments when the beer gets low during the snow clearing job, then drive it back to work and blow more snow while relaxing in the heated cab with a fresh beer in hand, I give the guy credit for his project.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

This is pretty much the same design concept as most heavy truck mounted blowers up north, with the main exception being a hydraulic drive instead of drive shafts and a gearbox. (And that may be the genius in this - the gearboxes have been the weak point, iirc, in the older SnoGo blowers). Engine in the back saved unbalance and load on the mount, and also puts weight in the back of a notoriously light rear ended truck . . . Makes 100% sense to me, and seems well thought out (well, other than the Hyuck! throttle control on the blower engine . . .).


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes, Nit to mention that what CANT he hook up to the front,,,,anything hydraulically driven. He's only limited by what the truck can lift/push and his imagination (Reads-Beers). My vote goes for a sickle mower/over the guard rail attachment. I saw an advertisement for such an animal today, online. Designed to attach to the front of a skid steer, has 3) 28" circular saw blades, inline, on a bar that will articulate. Real Mad Max Medieval design,,,, like a old Gravely tree cutter attachment. NOT cheap either.... Starts at 12K!!!

GLuck, Jay


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice machine to git 'er done!


----------

